# If I shave him, will the hair grow back?



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

My Golden, JJ, isn't a fan of the heat. It's starting to get warm here in NY and I was considering having him shaved down like a puppy to cope with the warm weather better.

Before doing so, I was wondering if anybody else shaves their dog during the summer. Do the "wings" on their tail and legs grow back? JJ has a beautiful coat and my girlfriend really loves his "wings". She told me that I could shave him down only if his "wings" were to grow back and it didn't take 3 years for it to happen.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Why would you even think to shave a golden? Their thick coat acts like an insulator for cold and heat.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It WOULD grow back, but the double coat actually acts like a barrier for the heat and cold.

On the really hot days I would suggest just staying indoors or in shade and providing lots of water and swim time!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Posting this thread could cause quite the controversy since many of us do not believe in shaving a Golden for any reason. That being said, yes the coat will eventually grow back. I have no idea how long it takes since I have never shaved my Golden but it seems like it could take a while for the full coat to return..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Please don't shave your Golden. The fur actually helps keep him cool - and protects him from sun burn. 

Look for water based places to play (lakes or pools or splash pads) on the really hot days, and if you don't have AC, consider buying a cooling bed for him.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Just standing in a tub of cool (not cold) water cools them down fast. Bayne has a kiddie swimming pool that he will just stand in when the temps rise... or I will hose him down and he just loves that. I would never ever shave him because of the natural cooling/heating nature of their coat.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

We shaved our Chow/Husky one time not knowing any better & the first time she went out she got really sunburned!It was horrible for her & us.I'd think about it before I did it.We trim Jack but I'd never shave him.Do you have a situation where you could get him a kiddy pool?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

In answer to your question, yes the hair will grow back.

I know that you didn't ask the question "should I shave my golden" but most will feel compelled to answer that question, including myself.

No, I would not consider shaving my goldens unless it was for a medical reason. Their thick fur protects them in the winter and the summer. Your dogs skin, when exposed, is susceptible to sunburn just like humans. 

Check out this thread. It will answer all of your questions.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/99069-shave-your-golden-i-think-not.html


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Posting this thread could cause quite the controversy since many of us do not believe in shaving a Golden for any reason. That being said, yes the coat will eventually grow back. I have no idea how long it takes since I have never shaved my Golden but it seems like it could take a while for the full coat to return..


mehh. Let them rant and rave if they want.

Without asking questions like this, one such as myself wouldn't have known that their coats act as insulation and more then likely would have just shaved him. Now that I know, I won't


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> We shaved our Chow/Husky one time not knowing any better & the first time she went out she got really sunburned!It was horrible for her & us.I'd think about it before I did it.We trim Jack but I'd never shave him.Do you have a situation where you could get him a kiddy pool?


He has a kiddy pool, and on the weekends when its hot, we keep walks limited to the woods where its shady and try and go somewhere where we know he'll be able to take a dip in the water to cool off.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

BTW, when I said "shaving", I meant like this....










Basically just cutting all the "wings" and the long hair on his belly. Is that still not a good idea? Just as bad as shaving them?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

So how would taking his feathers and wings and leaving his heavy coat keep him cooler in your mind?

BTW, I really hope that Golden isn't yours.... it needs to go on a serious diet.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> So how would taking his feathers and wings and leaving his heavy coat keep him cooler in your mind?
> 
> BTW, I really hope that Golden isn't yours.... it needs to go on a serious diet.


When I cut my sideburns and the hair off the back of my neck in the summer, I feel much cooler. Figured maybe cutting his "wings" and whatever unnecessary hair there is would do the same for him. 

And no, that's not my Golden. This is my JJ....Believe me, I take great care of my Golden to ensure he's as healthy and fit as can be, which is why I'm always asking questions on the forums, to further educate myself on the best ways to provide for him.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

JJ is beautiful! From the pictures it doesn't appear he has all that much hair to shave off.
I especially like the expression on his face in the last photo...


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Not sure how long it would take to grow back the wings and other unnecessary hair because we don't shave or trim ours at all. I'm glad that you're not going to shave him - but I am unsure if cutting those little pieces off would help in any way. Just wanted to say beautiful dog!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

JJ is gorgeous!!! I wouldn't touch a hair on his head (or body)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This has nothing to do with shaving...I just wanted to say how HANDSOME JJ is!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I trim Tucker's stomach fur down in the spring but that's all.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Your baby is beautiful...I wouldn't touch that coat.:listen:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JJ is gorgeous, his coat isn't as thick and heavy as my Roxy's. 

I trim my girls feathers and tail up during the summer months and also use thining shears to thin out some areas of her coat, but would Never shave her down. I mainly trim her up because she likes to roll in the sand at the beach and it takes days to get it all out of her coat.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Lovely looking dog and you seem to be doing all the things you can to keep him cool in the warm weather. I too am pleased to hear you are not going to shave him - it wouldn't help him at all and you would probably regret doing it. Nothing nicer than a golden with a healthy, well groomed coat, including frills and feathers.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I've already posted.Just want to say that is one handsome dog.And I agree ranters aside you never know unless you ask or make a mistake


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

JJ is gorgeous...we shave Maggie's belly (per our vet's advice because she is very prone to hotspots and is allergic to grass) We shave her in May and it has all grown back by September.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

JJ is gorgeous!!! He is so handsome and he has such an expressive face, I love those photos!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

JJ is gorgeous, he's really grown into a stunning boy. His eyes look great too! I just wanted to add to the other comments, most of the time the coat will grow back in several months time, however, for some dogs it cab take a lot longer, or it may not be a good quality after being shaved. I'm glad you've decided not to cut his coat.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

JDK said:


> When I cut my sideburns and the hair off the back of my neck in the summer, I feel much cooler. Figured maybe cutting his "wings" and whatever unnecessary hair there is would do the same for him.
> 
> And no, that's not my Golden. This is my JJ....Believe me, I take great care of my Golden to ensure he's as healthy and fit as can be, which is why I'm always asking questions on the forums, to further educate myself on the best ways to provide for him.


His coat is a lot heavier than Bayne's. Great pics btw. 

I wonder if people think their dog doesn't handle the hot weather well is because they've become accustomed to air conditioning. We hardly use our central air just because of the drastic change from inside to outside and then I can't handle the heat, I've learned that in the last few years. So we will have fans blowing but if it's really humid then we'll turn on the air at night just to lower the humidity for sleeping... the cats will go downstairs to the basement and lie on the cool cement, Bayne has his kiddie pool and the hose, looking forward to the sprinkler this year, last year he wasn't impressed with it but now he runs for the hose instead of away from it.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

OH! He is just *adorable!*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

As far as how fast shaved fur grows back on a Golden--IMO--not soon enough. Toby gets semi-annual sonograms to monitor a couple of special conditions. This past February (first week) the sonogram technician butchered my poor boys coat and shaved too close to the skin (ouch--and he's skin sensitive) and way too much fur from his body--more than he needed for the procedure (and his belly has been shaved a lot over the past couple of years). It's almost 4 months later and this poor boy's coat is just now growing back. He's got another scheduled for early August.

My dogs tend to cool off on our tile floors. We also put a frozen bandana around them for walks on the hottest days--we bought them at the pet store and they have something in them that keeps them cool as we walk. We also alter our walking times and distances depending on the heat and humidity levels. High humidity seems to tire them out faster than on low humidity days--hot or cold.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> His coat is a lot heavier than Bayne's. Great pics btw.
> 
> I wonder if people think their dog doesn't handle the hot weather well is because they've become accustomed to air conditioning. We hardly use our central air just because of the drastic change from inside to outside and then I can't handle the heat, I've learned that in the last few years. So we will have fans blowing but if it's really humid then we'll turn on the air at night just to lower the humidity for sleeping... the cats will go downstairs to the basement and lie on the cool cement, Bayne has his kiddie pool and the hose, looking forward to the sprinkler this year, last year he wasn't impressed with it but now he runs for the hose instead of away from it.


Personally speaking, I prefer open windows and fresh air over air conditioning. I work outside, so I've pretty much became use to the heat and learned how to adapt to it. That's not to say though that my girlfriend and dog feel the same. When we had our Chow, the AC was pumping by April. He was black and couldn't take the heat at all. If he went outside for 10 minutes in the afternoon his fur felt like it was 120 degrees. With the fans going it's not to bad in the house now, but the AC will be going on this week for JJ's sake cause the humidity is rising with the scattered rain showers we've been having. I had just figured he would take the heat better without the wings and such, since, like I said, I do better myself with a little less hair in the summer. Glad I asked though before jumping right into it


----------



## Guiding Golden (May 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that you've decided against it!

There are a variety of options available to dog owners for keeping their dogs cool during the summer. As already mentioned, shade, limited activity outside and plenty of water are absolute musts.

Some products I would recommend to get the most bang for your "buck" are:
Cooling products, like: 
Ruffwear's "Swamp Cooler" (check it out!) 
Cooling bandanas or wet/frozen bandanas
Cooling mats for him to lie on
Boots to protect his paws when he's walking on hot surfaces. A general rule of thumb is, if you wouldn't be comfortable walking on it, have him wear boots. Just be sure to take them off when not needed, as dogs sweat through their feet.

Make sure to educate yourself on the signs of heat stroke! If you suspect it, some things that should be done are:
Checking his gums: Are they their normal color? Press against them for about 5 seconds and count how long it takes for the area to return to its normal color. If it doesn't happen immediately, call your vet for further instruction.
Cool him down in lukewarm water. Never expose him to cold water, as this can send a dog with heat stroke into shock.

NEVER leave him in a vehicle. Even if the windows are cracked, the car is parked in the shade, the air conditioning is left on (it could always turn off, unexpectedly, if the car overheats) or it's a quick trip, temperatures in a car can skyrocket quickly! A car can reach lethal temperatures, even on a 70 degree day. Visit Welcome to MyDogIsCool.com for more info.

And, finally, exercise common sense 

Edit to add:
Panting can be a sign of stress. It doesn't always mean the dog is too hot. If the dog is panting heavily, this is likely caused by being too hot.

Lethargy and refusal to eat or drink can also be indicators of heat stroke.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> As far as how fast shaved fur grows back on a Golden--IMO--not soon enough. Toby gets semi-annual sonograms to monitor a couple of special conditions. This past February (first week) the sonogram technician butchered my poor boys coat and shaved too close to the skin (ouch--and he's skin sensitive) and way too much fur from his body--more than he needed for the procedure (and his belly has been shaved a lot over the past couple of years). It's almost 4 months later and this poor boy's coat is just now growing back. He's got another scheduled for early August.
> 
> My dogs tend to cool off on our tile floors. We also put a frozen bandana around them for walks on the hottest days--we bought them at the pet store and they have something in them that keeps them cool as we walk. We also alter our walking times and distances depending on the heat and humidity levels. High humidity seems to tire them out faster than on low humidity days--hot or cold.


I gotta see if I can find some of those bandanas you speak of, or just try freezing one of his regular ones. Never thought of that. Can't imagine why since I sometimes put a wet towel around my neck to cool off when I'm working outside.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Those frozen bandanas is a great idea. I wore those when I was cooking in the restuarant, in front of 2 600°F pizza ovens it kept me reasonably cooled off.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Deb_Bayne said:


> So how would taking his feathers and wings and leaving his heavy coat keep him cooler in your mind?
> 
> *BTW, I really hope that Golden isn't yours.... it needs to go on a serious diet*.


I was thinking the same thing.

JDK, JJ is a handsome boy!

Hank loves being outdoors and will stay out in the 90F heat all day with us. We of course don't run him and he lies in the shade or gets drinks whenever he wants.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking at this picture, I'm wondering if the whole idea behind the cut is to get rid of any long coat that would get matted if not brushed. Because honestly, it looks like they just removed all the feathering. 

I don't really think the feathering on the legs and hanging off the belly make that big a difference in whether the dog feels cooler or not. 

@how long it takes coat to grow back - a couple months ago Jacks got in the way while I was coloring my hair. Rather than have my dog going around with a big black splotch on his shoulder, I just trimmed it off. You saw a white spot where his undercoat was showing, but at least it wasn't a black SPLOTCH. 

His coat is just starting to look about normal in that area (I don't see the undercoat).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

JDK said:


> I gotta see if I can find some of those bandanas you speak of, or just try freezing one of his regular ones. Never thought of that. Can't imagine why since I sometimes put a wet towel around my neck to cool off when I'm working outside.


I bought ours years ago at Petsmart, but I couldn't find them on the website. They have something inside that freezes and makes it a little crunchy but they stay cool longer. It's similar to this:
Amazon.com: Ice Bandana (TM) - Grey/Black - TWO (2) PACK: Health & Personal Care but for dogs. This might work on a dog too.


----------

